# Vilyl comes off and unhappy customer



## gooey79 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi,
I'm new here 
I have this small business in Denmark that sells cut out heat transfer vinyl from siser easy weed, so my customers can iron it on their desired garment.
All seems to be fine, but I have just had this one customer that claims that the vinyl is bad, cause it won't stick to the clothes. Many other customers has had from the same roll of vinyl, and hasn't had any problems.  And I have tested it and found nothing wrong with it. 

She claimes that she did exactly as the manufacturer has recommended. 
So the big question, do any of you know why the vinyl it won't stick to the fabric ? Could it be the fabric ? She says it jersey. 
I still belive that the problem is not enough heat and/or pressure. She only has a iron. I told her to try iron it again with a little more heat and pressure.

That leads me to my next question, what would you say or do if it was your customer ? She want's her money back, and I'm a little unhappy about that, cause I'm quite sure that it's not the vinyl that's the problem.

Looking very mush forward to her from you. 
Thanks, 
Lotte from Denmark.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Siser Easy Weed is not designed to be applied with a home iron....So while the vinyl is not the problem, you are selling it to folks that do not have the right equipment to use it....I would refund their money.....Good luck....


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Home iron does get hot enough. They just did not have the pressure needed. I have used an iron to press a missing part. Just have to put your body into it and not use back and forth movement. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## gooey79 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hmm perhaps your both right. But then I really don't understand how Sieser can recommend it 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wp2Mr63PaYg


----------



## FATTTEES (Mar 1, 2016)

I would offer her a Credit towards a future purchase which is a meet in the middle kind of arrangement or offer to press the item for her professionally if she pays the postage. In the End you will always have a few customers that you just will never be able to make Happy and Hopefully she is not one of them.


----------



## CabinHill (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi Lotte,

Sounds like a classic case of bad temperature. Vinyl usually applies around 300-350 degrees (Fahrenheit).
You should ensure that the customer needs to use a heat press, instead of a home iron, for even and thorough heating. Also, make sure the fabric isn't something crazy. Most vinyl applies well to cotton, spandex, lycra, polyester,and some nylon, depending. Also, if the garments have a weather-proof coating, that could also be an issue.


----------

